# Before and After BMQ - Push / Sit / Chin Ups



## John_NL (28 May 2012)

So, for those already in the forces and past BMQ (or for those headed to BMQ soon).  What was your personal gorwth like in the push / sit / chin up area?

Before BMQ:
Push Ups:
Sit Ups:
Chin Ups:

After BMQ:
Push Ups:
Sit Ups:
Chin Ups:

I know the goal is to do as many as you possible can going into it and now, "well I have to do 20 so thats all i will train for", I just wanna see the results compaired to the start.


----------



## xxmixkexx (4 Jul 2012)

Before BMQ:
Push Ups: roughly 30
Sit Ups: 51
Chin Ups: 5

After BMQ:
Push Ups: roughly 40
Sit Ups: 51 no change!
Chin Ups: 9

that was a long time ago tho so my numbers could be wrong.

I dropped 40 lbs so obviously body weight scores went up but i was much much weaker after overall.


----------

